# I wonder who?



## Yob (17/4/15)

http://craftypint.com/news/988/Brewer_Beware


----------



## lukec (17/4/15)

It didn't take me much guessing. And not very suprising


----------



## Yob (17/4/15)

Melbourne based?


----------



## lukec (17/4/15)

South East of Melbourne perhaps, not very good at customer relations.
I would put the link to their website up but it doesn't appear to exist anymore.


----------



## JasonP (17/4/15)

Who?


----------



## Yob (17/4/15)

I thought as much, first website I checked. 

Pure speculation or can it be confirmed?


----------



## lukec (17/4/15)

From what I have heard from my source its fair to say 95% confirmed.

Wish I had of gotten some spare silicone gaskets for my stainless conical. Even though I've also heard from a fellow member those can be hard to get.


----------



## pacey (17/4/15)

Same here. After that attempt to crowd fund pilot breweries, it was the first website I checked. So, so dodgy. I hope he is made accountable for his actions.


----------



## Crusty (17/4/15)

I still have no idea who it is.
I hope all concerned can recover from it.


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/15)

Can't be certain but doesn't sound like they're concerned by customer feedback. Could be confused? Can it be confirmed by certainty?


----------



## Bribie G (17/4/15)

They still have a YouTube up. If you look at the comments in the Craftypint article they get named just about straight away.


----------



## goomboogo (17/4/15)

It's a bit rich for Chris Badenoch to be complaining about being screwed over by another business.


----------



## Yob (17/4/15)

I don't know the history there but there are (by the sounds of it) plenty of little folks being hurt by them. 

I'm saddened by this but can't say I'm surprised really.


----------



## takai (17/4/15)

If its who i suspect it is, 



lukec said:


> South East of Melbourne perhaps, not very good at customer relations.
> I would put the link to their website up but it doesn't appear to exist anymore.


If it is who I think it is their twitter and facebook have gone now too.


----------



## mxd (17/4/15)

hopefully all the brewing guys get to the core of the issue.


----------



## spog (17/4/15)

Fark,that's bad news, many dreams and a shit load of hard work and money could be gone for those hopping to set up their business.


----------



## roastinrich (17/4/15)

wasn't a real good concept either.


----------



## doon (17/4/15)

Rotten to the core i guess


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/4/15)

So the core of their brewing concept was flawed..?


----------



## Crusty (17/4/15)

Now I'm onto it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/4/15)

Was these guys


----------



## Crusty (17/4/15)

How pitiful is that. Quite disgusting really.
Not your post Stu, the parasite business owner that has just shattered these poor guys dreams.
It's lower than pond scum, seriously, what a dirt bag.


----------



## GalBrew (17/4/15)

I'm shocked...........'Rebels' eh?


----------



## Pogierob (17/4/15)

mxd said:


> hopefully all the brewing guys get to the core of the issue.


interesting concept


----------



## BottloBill (17/4/15)

I think it's safe to say 'No one's missing the concept now'


----------



## mudd (17/4/15)

Faark. Glad I'm not in the boat of having sunk my life savings into a new brewery setup.

I guess the margins just not there for Aussie market yet. This guy had a dream of what he wanted to achieve, I for one am a little saddened that he couldn't make a go of it.

I also found business sense a bit lacking in my dealings with this guy. Although the quality of what I bought off him was top notch.

My 2c


----------



## droid (18/4/15)

thanks for the post yob, I hope they get together and work something out


----------



## Spiesy (18/4/15)

I think it's pretty shit this article. How exactly are Crafty Pint warning anyone, without naming names? 

With such a vague post they're casting a shadow of doubt on many reputable businesses.

Whilst it's obvious to work out who it is for us, it might not be so obvious for your average Joe Public out there who's considering getting into brewing.


----------



## DU99 (18/4/15)

the flow on effect,is bigger than we think,all the suppliers of other bit's and pieces,and places this company supply's


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/4/15)

A quick search of ASIC doesn't show any sign of going into administration, surprised how many names were operating on the same ABN, coffee, pharmaceuticals, distilling, food and dairy nothing about brewing unless it came under the distilling criteria.
As someone suggested in the Crafty Pint posts it would have been cheaper for the purchasers to go direct to China and cutting out the middleman.


----------



## Kodos (18/4/15)

The Crafty Pint is in a tough position on this - if they name and shame, they could get into a heap of trouble legally - not worth it. 

The larger media organisations have a budget to pay for that sort of action, but a web blog wouldn't, and the author would probably be liable.

Indeed, if one of the commenters here was off base they could be up for defamation. It's a risky game.

I think in this case the story mentioned the business in question has taken down it's website and social media accounts, so it's unlikely people will confuse it with another company.

The warning is really for people looking for these types of services to do their research on potential suppliers.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/4/15)

I would be really interested to know what happened to his Solar Installation business h34r:


----------



## HBHB (18/4/15)

Spiesy said:


> I think it's pretty shit this article. How exactly are Crafty Pint warning anyone, without naming names?
> 
> With such a vague post they're casting a shadow of doubt on many reputable businesses.
> 
> Whilst it's obvious to work out who it is for us, it might not be so obvious for your average Joe Public out there who's considering getting into brewing.


Because to call them out by name would likely cause legal issues while the business still exists - that in turn could cause them to dig in deeper with no hope in hell of the victims getting any of the wrongs righted. There's enough info in the article to act as a warning to punters chasing a dream and putting family homes on the line.


----------



## Spiesy (18/4/15)

HBHB said:


> Because to call them out by name would likely cause legal issues while the business still exists - that in turn could cause them to dig in deeper with no hope in hell of the victims getting any of the wrongs righted. There's enough info in the article to act as a warning to punters chasing a dream and putting family homes on the line.


Okay. So is there a need to even publish the article, or leave it up? Their site is down, apparently, there's no more business to be done, from what I can see.


----------



## DU99 (18/4/15)

there not even on the Beerco site anymore


----------



## Yob (18/4/15)

Yes it should be left up, and it should be reported.. Any retailer with an ounce of honesty has nothing to fear, but the public / prospective commercial start-up breweries should use it as a prompt to be more careful before parting with the folding stuff. 

Hell, do it yourself and have a trip to China, some good friends and fellow club members did just this. Spec was rigorously monitored etc 

Anyway, I digress. Name and shame. We aren't constrained by the legalities that ham strung the blog.


----------



## zappa (18/4/15)

You've got to think that he'd planned to bail with the cash the minute he pulled put of the homebrew market and went after bigger clientele. He was struggling to maintain the business before that sudden change and renowned for not responding to customers and making outrageous excuses. To top if off, looks like the whole online business was run on top of WordPress, which was really designed for personal blogs. I hope he's prosecuted for fraud.

Remember watching the guy talk at the Queensland homebrew conference a few years ago. That was a painful experience in itself...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (18/4/15)

A lot depends on which name the purchase invoice is made out in, one is a business name only registered as a partnership, if it is this name, they, (the partners) can't hide behind a proprietary ltd and liquidate, they are liable for the money owed to the prospective buyers and can only go into bankruptcy.
On the other hand if the purchase invoices are made out in the company name they have two options, option number 1 liquidate the company, or option number 2 if they have a debenture mortgage from the bank (always advisable with a company) use that to carry on trading and try and get out of trouble and keep the sheriff at bay. 

As for the purchasers there is no room for sympathy if they have been taken for a ride, as there are honest people to deal with there are just as many dishonest people to deal with, and it is so easy for the latter to take your money and get away with it, as has been stated above, check out thoroughly who you are buying from before parting with any cash.
The only solution I can see is for those who have been taken, is to go to China make the purchase there and that may cut their losses to zilch or maybe even come out in front, except for those who put down ridiculously high deposits.


----------



## Smokomark (18/4/15)

zappa said:


> Remember watching the guy talk at the Queensland homebrew conference a few years ago. That was a painful experience in itself...



Yep it sure was.


----------



## Crusty (18/4/15)

I find it terribly sad that you can't speak openly about someone that has clearly ripped you off.
Finding yourself in court or getting sued for letting people know what has happened to you should not be looked upon as illegal & so long as you have the facts to back you up, invoices, emails etc, why the hell can't you let prospective buyers in on what is clearly a bad business to deal with.
It's like the business owner saying, I'm suing you for deformation of character because I'm a really nice bloke, who just happened to take your money & run.
The law seems to always protect the guilty for some unknown reason & maybe someday, you won't even be allowed to leave feedback on ebay purchases anymore.
How the hell do you know what your getting yourself into if you don't have access to that information. Stupid arse country we live in.


----------



## Yob (18/4/15)

Crusty said:


> you won't even be allowed to leave feedback on ebay purchases anymore.


you what now?


----------



## Crusty (18/4/15)

With ebay, it's great that you can decide if you want to deal with the seller or not just by looking at their feedback score.
Too many unhappy customers & the seller's feedback score is lowered. I often base my purchases on this bit of info alone.
Ripping people off is about as low as you can go & if you state facts only, you shouldn't be liable for naming someone or their business.
I feel quite a lot of people reading the article won't even know who they're talking about.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/4/15)

The business name, Core Brewing Concepts comes up for renewal on the 27 th April 2015.


----------



## sponge (19/4/15)

Ohhhhh, so that's who we're talking about..




(in case it wasn't obvious already..)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/4/15)

Not sure if there is anything odd going on here - but stumbled onto this Facebook group

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1496623110586557/?pnref=lhc

Interesting that the other group and web page is shutdown and not this one.


----------



## malt and barley blues (19/4/15)

Thanks WEAL all making sense now


----------



## sp0rk (20/4/15)

Interesting, their American site is still live...


----------



## 5150 (20/4/15)

Ironic profile picture of his personal FB page....


----------



## zeggie (20/4/15)

Crusty said:


> I find it terribly sad that you can't speak openly about someone that has clearly ripped you off.


Because unfortunately people can, and do, make shit up and rant online or in public.

Obviously whats occurred with the company in the Crafty Pint article is without a doubt legit and horrible, but theres been a history of people spreading crap and thus why the laws exist.

Hopefully after administrators do their job, the poor bloke and blokettes can recover some of their money.


----------



## spog (20/4/15)

zeggie said:


> Because unfortunately people can, and do, make shit up and rant online or in public.
> 
> Obviously whats occurred with the company in the Crafty Pint article is without a doubt legit and horrible, but theres been a history of people spreading crap and thus why the laws exist.
> 
> Hopefully after administrators do their job, the poor bloke and blokettes can recover some of their money.


I agree with your last sentence,but sadly the "little bloke" being at the end of the queue therefore insignificant ,usually gets SFA.
Which is bloody wrong.....


----------



## Mardoo (20/4/15)

sp0rk said:


> Interesting, their American site is still live...


...and attached to a mobile phone number "in" Sandpoint, Idaho, town of 7200 people largely in the middle of nowhere. That there is white supremacist country. Odd place to settle such a major business


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/15)

https://youtu.be/ZTT1qUswYL0


----------



## westbrook0 (28/4/15)

So what are my chances of getting my $3160 deposit back?


----------



## fraser_john (28/4/15)

Mardoo said:


> ...and attached to a mobile phone number "in" Sandpoint, Idaho, town of 7200 people largely in the middle of nowhere. That there is white supremacist country. Odd place to settle such a major business


Hmm not necessarily so, the USA is a funny place to do business, each state has its own laws, taxes come down to the County/City level as well. Often you get tax breaks as an incentive to start a business or move a business to that City. Corporate law works differently as well, which is why many credit card companies and banks are based in either Delaware or Nevada and Wyoming has some of the most protective laws for company directors privacy.

Maybe he just likes potatoes?


----------



## gap (28/4/15)

You should be asking that of your professional advisors.


----------



## Mardoo (28/4/15)

fraser_john said:


> Hmm not necessarily so, the USA is a funny place to do business, each state has its own laws, taxes come down to the County/City level as well. Often you get tax breaks as an incentive to start a business or move a business to that City. Corporate law works differently as well, which is why many credit card companies and banks are based in either Delaware or Nevada and Wyoming has some of the most protective laws for company directors privacy.
> 
> Maybe he just likes potatoes?


Fair enough.

Edit: Re-reading my original post I was a bit irresponsible in my writing. I didn't mean to imply that the person in question might be a white supremacist. I just found it an odd place to site a business, but as FJ has pointed out, there are a lot of reasons for putting a business somewhere.

However, ripping people off, all at the time one is entertaining big dreams of expansion, is shit. Unfortunately the two often go hand in hand.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/4/15)

westbrook0 said:


> So what are my chances of getting my $3160 deposit back?


What name was on the invoice or receipt for the deposit?



Mardoo said:


> ...and attached to a mobile phone number "in" Sandpoint, Idaho, town of 7200 people largely in the middle of nowhere. That there is white supremacist country. Odd place to settle such a major business


KKK loan and mortgage company gives out cheap loans over there, and they never get anyone defaulting.


----------



## westbrook0 (28/4/15)

Core Brewing Concepts


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/4/15)

Core Brewing Concepts is a business name only he and his partner are personally responsible for any debts incurred, I would be going to the small claims and starting from there. It will only cost you a few dollars to start the ball rolling and I don't doubt you will win, then you can put it in the hands of the sheriff.
Though there is a chance they would bankrupt themselves but then they will lose their companies.
Serving of documents to, 36 Mermaid Grove, Lyndhurst Vic 3975


----------



## BottloBill (28/4/15)

Still on ebay and the only mention of the business name is in the product description......


----------



## kevo (28/4/15)

Can 'potential buyers' ask the seller a question on ebay...?


----------



## BottloBill (28/4/15)

kevo said:


> Can 'potential buyers' ask the seller a question on ebay...?


 can't see why not It is a small amount on offer compared to what they used to offer:huh:


----------



## Yob (28/4/15)

BottloBill said:


> Still on ebay and the only mention of the business name is in the product description......


er.. so . youre sayin still trading :blink:


----------



## DU99 (29/4/15)

read done in this link


----------



## Yob (29/4/15)

"If for any reason you are not satisfied with your purchase please email us and let us know of the problem and we will work with you to make it right"

Good to know


----------



## fraser_john (29/4/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Core Brewing Concepts is a business name only he and his partner are personally responsible for any debts incurred, I would be going to the small claims and starting from there. It will only cost you a few dollars to start the ball rolling and I don't doubt you will win, then you can put it in the hands of the sheriff.
> Though there is a chance they would bankrupt themselves but then they will lose their companies.
> Serving of documents to, 36 Mermaid Grove, Lyndhurst Vic 3975


This is true, directors of the company are responsible for debts, but, if they structured themselves correctly (all assets in family trust, all debts in individuals names) then there is no assets owned by the debtors to which any court order can be applied. They could walk away scott free essentially. ASIC might stop them from being directors or apply a fine, but with no income/assets it would be impossible to pay. Take a read of the history of Prime Property Trusts, the directors have walked away with millions, but, all assets are carefully squirelled away and the whole thing has folded leaving a lot of investors with a sour taste(me included, well, my SMSF at least).


----------



## mudd (29/4/15)

westbrook0 said:


> So what are my chances of getting my $3160 deposit back?


Sorry to hear your in that position - that really sux.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/4/15)

What you have said is true IF they were a company it is possible to structure a company and its assets beyond the reach of creditors, but Core Brewing Concepts is not a company it is a business name only, being run as a partnership, not directors, directors of a company do not become liable for debts incurred by a company unless there was something illegal was going on.
As the partnership is not a company those named as the owners of the business name are liable.


----------



## Feldon (29/4/15)

If you're out of pocket on an unfulfilled order take it to Consumer Affairs and let them do the heavy lifting for you.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/4/15)

If that fails, class action for a go-between.


----------



## sp0rk (29/4/15)

DU99 said:


> read done in this link


Everything is gone from their store now
They're onto us!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/15)

Could be a few beers with the spit roast tomorrow.
http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/05/fundraiser-for-core-brewing-casualties/


----------



## Mardoo (1/5/15)

Well there we go, finally named in the media. I went for an interview with Core Brewing a month or so before this story broke. Something wasn't right. I don't mean it seemed underhanded. 

I believe what he says about getting out of his depth. From my years in budgeting and managing projects I couldn't see how the business model was going to prosper, much less get off the ground. I felt like I was talking to a somewhat naive company with little business acumen. If I had known CB was taking deposits I would have been deeply concerned. Deeply.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/5/15)

Its going to be interesting to hear what those who have lost money are going to have to say, sorry westbrook0 looks like you won't be getting your money back, with the amount he owes, just be thankful it wasn't more.
I wonder if Chris Badenoch has put his hand up to do the spit roast?


----------



## malt and barley blues (2/5/15)

Not wanting to be a pessimist, but I doubt whether anyone will see any of their money.


----------



## zappa (2/5/15)

Yeah, I listened to that podcast & I still can't work out what happened to the 100's of thousands of dollars that were apparently put down as deposits. According to Micah, his suppliers would only accept full payment, so he can't really say it all went to deposits. Nor do I believe the 2 LCLs stuck on the docks would likely account for it. All I really heard was "woe is me, people owe me money and that's mostly why i failed". So yes, am interested to hear what his customers have to say.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/5/15)

You're right about the suppliers wanting payment in full Zappa but that is generally a letter of credit from the bank which can only be accessed when the goods are on board. He mentioned that he couldn't get a loan and tried everywhere, he has no chance of getting a loan walking into a bank with a fist full of orders. 
Two ways he could have got a loan, Dragons Den, or put collateral up to get a loan off the banks, I think he was probably a bit more savvy than what Mardoo thought, I agree with Mardoo his business sense was lacking but he didn't put his house on the line to secure the loan and if the wife has her monica on the deeds to the house then the creditors can't touch that.
As you said zappa where did the deposits go, I think it is going to be very hard to find out.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/5/15)

Maybe he paid non-refundable deposits on the gear he ordered...


----------



## zappa (2/5/15)

Yep, perhaps he did. The interview really just raised more questions than he answered though. For the most part, he just seemed to have little business sense. I don't know if that's true or just how he wanted to portray himself.


----------



## zappa (2/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Two ways he could have got a loan, Dragons Den, or put collateral up to get a loan off the banks, I think he was probably a bit more savvy than what Mardoo thought, I agree with Mardoo his business sense was lacking but he didn't put his house on the line to secure the loan and if the wife has her monica on the deeds to the house then the creditors can't touch that.


I thought he said he didn't have a house. So yeah, he was always going to find it hard to get collateral. Maybe his best way out would have been to partner up with someone else, but given he didn't invest any money in tracking invoices and logistics, anyone with business sense is likely to steer clear.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/5/15)

Doesn't work like that stu, if he was asking for something which was different to what the manufacturer usually made then he may be asked to pay in full up front, paying deposits to the manufacturer in China could put him in the same boat as what those who purchased from him find themselves now.

True zappa thats why in an earlier post I asked the question what happened to his Solar installation business did that go down the same path, and how can an electrician not find work, my youngest brother is an electrician and he says he has too much work.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/5/15)

Maybe the house with the garage he was working from is solely in his wifes name.


----------



## BottloBill (2/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Maybe the house with the garage he was working from is solely in his wifes name.


 So he started off in a garage and recently leased a warehouse before going belly up. I say recently being the last 2 years give or take.....Am I right??


----------



## Yob (2/5/15)

12 months ish


----------



## GalBrew (4/5/15)

Here is the latest activity on FB. Seriously?? 

https://www.facebook.com/corebrewingconcepts/posts/875373899167321


----------



## sp0rk (4/5/15)

GalBrew said:


> Here is the latest activity on FB. Seriously??
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/corebrewingconcepts/posts/875373899167321


Lol, the comment at the bottom is pure gold


----------



## mckenry (4/5/15)

I listened to the Australian Brews News (Radio Brew News) interview with Micah today. His side of the story sounds possible. I'm interested to hear the other interviews, which are coming I think.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/15)

If that post on facebook is fair dinkum that has got to be the pits, at least there is an extradition treaty with US for fraud.


----------



## GalBrew (4/5/15)

I like it that he thinks he deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/5/15)

sp0rk said:


> Lol, the comment at the bottom is pure gold


Can't see it. What was the comment?


----------



## mckenry (4/5/15)

sp0rk said:


> Lol, the comment at the bottom is pure gold


It wont come up for me. Maybe it has been deleted? What did it say?


----------



## michaeld16 (4/5/15)

Must of been deleted I cant view it either


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/15)

Said something along the lines of, Yes send out the price list, take the money, and don't send the goods.


----------



## Yob (4/5/15)




----------



## GalBrew (4/5/15)

Yob said:


> Screenshot_2015-05-04-14-50-21.png


Agreed.


----------



## sponge (4/5/15)

Definitely made my Monday..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/15)

Funny thing guys, we closed the business down because of how things went with a number of projects, and we are trying to make amends for those projects, however some people just don't want to just live and let live, and allow me to fix what was broken.
We all have skeleton's in the closet and I know about a few of them from people that have been some of our harshest critics, but i'm not going to stoop and start throwing mud at each other, the fact is i'm going to run some wholesale imports while also trying to regain the trust of our clients, however we are going to remove ourselves from anything brewing on a pilot, commercial, and nano size, that we will leave to other professionals.
If any of you feel the need to continue to say bad things about us, then that is your issue and not mine, I will not respond to anyone who purposely bad mouths us, just criticism is due at times however I feel I have been getting more than my share lately, especially from Rutherglen, you know who you are and you know what you can do.
At the end of the day the choice is yours wether to trust us again, or not, this is going back to roots we should never have left at the beginning of this whole thing. Life is a wild ride and we would appreciate the chance to win back your trust.

Deleting all negative posts


----------



## mje1980 (4/5/15)

Done and dusted guys, everyone should start handing deposits over again


----------



## lukec (4/5/15)

Is anyone else following this mob on facebook. Hes left the country and throwing stones all the way from USA. Proof of the flog he is

Whoops, everyone clearly is


----------



## sponge (4/5/15)

I heard you're decent with a welder Mark.. I'll throw 5k your way to build me something..


Anything...



Even just a smile..



Please just take my money.


----------



## GalBrew (4/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> At the end of the day the choice is yours wether to trust us again, or not,


Probably not..........................................


----------



## pat_00 (4/5/15)

You guys are so negative. Dwelling on the past and all. It's like ancient history. Can't you just live and let live?


----------



## dicko (4/5/15)

A couple of posts on Facebook today...if anyone is interested.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/5/15)

This has been a very interesting thread. Both Core Brewing Concepts and at least one employee are forum members, I'm surprised they haven't commented here. Or maybe I'm not, they can't moderate responses.
I would like to consider myself strong in my own field of work but one thing I take my hat off to is people who own and/or run their own businesses. Some are dodgy about it but for the successful businesses, more often than not it's dedication to their field, time invested, and downright hard work that makes them good people to deal with. Many of the forums sponsors I've dealt with are a shining example of that.
For some, the realities of running a business are just too hard and whether they realise it or not, they're not made for it. I'll put myself in that category and continue working 'for the man'. With risk comes reward, and for that I'll also never own a yacht. For some reason though there are those who think they're made for it and aren't, and can't swallow their pride. They tend to leave damage and unhappy people in their wake, then think the fault isn't theirs and move on to try to better themselves by making the same mistakes all over again with a different customer base. Seems to me that's what going on here and it's a shame not only for those who have lost money in the past, but those who will lose it in the future. 
If however it does all turn around and all debts are paid off I'll take it all back. I think it's a safe bet I won't be though.


----------



## sp0rk (4/5/15)

And the facebook page is now gone completely


----------



## Goose (4/5/15)

if its this one I can still see it....


----------



## GalBrew (4/5/15)

Nope different page......GONE.......


----------



## wide eyed and legless (4/5/15)

He really does believe he has done no wrong, Micah Dylan Rees, (his parents must have had a thing about Bob) if any of those who are owed money would like to fork out $40 or there abouts they can get the run down on him and his business in California.
Valley Electric, 33 Highland Drive, Napa, California, will not help you get your money back but if he has done this thing before you will know he is not as innocent as he makes out. 
If it was me who had lost money with him I would be hounding him into bankruptcy no matter how much it was he owed me.
Getting back to the Dylan middle name-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d8o8vNTNao


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/5/15)

Here he is talking about his problems

https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/05/episode-51-micah-rees-core-brewing-concepts/


----------



## Truman42 (4/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Maybe the house with the garage he was working from is solely in his wifes name.


The house he was working from originally in Lyndhurst was a rental. He moved to Langwarrin last year I think to another rental property. So he's also broken the lease on that and left an owner without his rental returns. Not to mention the rent he hasn't paid on his factory in Dandenong.
Some people just have no business acumen what so ever and he is one of them. Just had no idea what so ever about how to run a business. So many times he wouldn't invoice me and I had to remind him to send me an invoice via pay pal so I could pay it. So I can only imagine I wasn't the only one. There were numerous Saturday's I would call him to see if the shop was open and he was at a play centre with his kids or out shopping with the wife, saying that it's not worth opening on Saturdays. What did he expect? People got sick of driving all the way there to find he was closed so didn't bother going anymore.
Or he would Close early to go get the kids from school etc. trying to run a business and baby sit his kids whilst his wife worked a full time job. It was never going to work.

He should have stuck with selling grains and hops via his website and his garage. I remember when he first told me he was setting up a shop, the first thing I said was are you going to make enough money to cover rent etc?
Obviously not.


----------



## Yob (4/5/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Here he is talking about his problems
> 
> https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/05/episode-51-micah-rees-core-brewing-concepts/


what a complete load of ******* horse shit... I know the way Im starting the day with tmoz.. a new and Improved FB Page or two...

what a dog


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/5/15)

some people really shouldn't try to start businesses. I think Matt did a good job of that interview.


----------



## fcmcg (4/5/15)

We were handling doing that one at a time, no problem. But when it started becoming three at a time, then it started to become a problem,” he said.
“When a business grows too big, too quick, it doesn’t have the manpower to support the demand, and everything then just begins to snowball… That’s a large part of what happened to us.”

So my experience with Micah goes back a long way....
He was a Westgate member when he first came to Melbourne...for one meeting...right up until he sent Wort Hogs a filthy email telling them they didn't know what good beer was , because "his IPA was the best IPA he'd ever made and their judges at Pale Ale mania were shit" We asked him to apologise...he wouldn't...he was asked to leave Westgate...
12 month later , he set up core and emailed me apologizing for his behavior , saying he'd grown up...

3 years ago , I scored the first conical he bought into Australia...After a few uses , the silicon seal stretched. At ANHC three , he was there and despite his irritating nature , I approached him , seeking a replacement , for which I was happy to pay...
7 months...seven long months of hell , emails , phone calls , one abusive phone call where he went off tap , then apologized profusely saying he'd had a bad week and that he was looking for a fight with someone , and I happened to be it...I eventually got a seal...
it was the wrong size....ha ha ha ...he then supplied the right one , free of charge...bless him...
I've never mentioned any of this on here...i've warned people to stay away , but in all honesty , the guy needs help. He is quite clearly unwell.
And as for his utter wank about being in over his head with his business, his wife has a business degree from monsh uni...

His morals are lower than whale shit.
I bet the money went on living , rent , food , petrol , supplies for the shop...anything but actually supplying pilot systems


----------



## TheWiggman (4/5/15)

Just heard the interview, the choice and language showed a lot of avoidance and no apparent remorse.
Considered being a professional advisor ferg?


----------



## fcmcg (4/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> Just heard the interview, the choice and language showed a lot of avoidance and no apparent remorse.
> Considered being a professional advisor ferg?


Bloody hell....
Did I write that ? lol
I didn't expect him to steal others money...because that's what he has done....
I thought that he would just owe the banks ....and loose his business...


----------



## brendo (4/5/15)

What a slimy piece of shit... just listened to the podcast and the level of naivety is absolutely astounding... Never liked the guy the few times I met him personally and find it hard to swallow the "hardships" he is experiencing currently... Reap what you sow mofo!!!


----------



## labels (4/5/15)

From the podcast it is patently obvious the guy has absolutely no idea of the costs involved in running a business. I run a small business and the first 5 minutes of listening to him was all that was needed.


----------



## panzerd18 (4/5/15)

pat_00 said:


> You guys are so negative. Dwelling on the past and all. It's like ancient history. Can't you just live and let live?


A bit rich after people have lost thousands and thousands of dollars.


----------



## manticle (4/5/15)

Lucky he meant it as a sarcastic joke then. I think most/all here are in the same book and very close to the same page


----------



## donmateo (4/5/15)

Very sorry to hear about this whole story and those that have been affected. I have to say that I've been buying my ingredients from CBC for at least a couple of years, initially directly from his house, and later from his Dandenong factory. Personally, I had always been happy with the service and prices I have received. It seems I was lucky. Although perhaps disorganised, he never struck me as particularly dishonest.
I have to say though - CBC was a up-and-comer in the industry, that was pretty clear. They had *very* good prices - near $10 vials of yeast were unheard of as far as I know a couple of years ago. This was certainly one of the main reasons I started purchasing product from him.
Obviously things have gone badly, people have lost money, etc. Most likely they were also trying to get the best deal they could find... at the end of the day there is a business risk associated with most business transactions, and the risk is higher when you have low price product from new businesses.

I'm not particularly trying to defend CBC - I think the best outcome here is that the general community becomes more aware that these kind of things can happen, and possibly increased communication between those in the business/hobby is a good way of reducing risk.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/5/15)

Truman said:


> The house he was working from originally in Lyndhurst was a rental. He moved to Langwarrin last year I think to another rental property. So he's also broken the lease on that and left an owner without his rental returns. Not to mention the rent he hasn't paid on his factory in Dandenong.
> Some people just have no business acumen what so ever and he is one of them. Just had no idea what so ever about how to run a business. So many times he wouldn't invoice me and I had to remind him to send me an invoice via pay pal so I could pay it. So I can only imagine I wasn't the only one. There were numerous Saturday's I would call him to see if the shop was open and he was at a play centre with his kids or out shopping with the wife, saying that it's not worth opening on Saturdays. What did he expect? People got sick of driving all the way there to find he was closed so didn't bother going anymore.
> Or he would Close early to go get the kids from school etc. trying to run a business and baby sit his kids whilst his wife worked a full time job. It was never going to work.
> 
> ...


If your going to make a success of a business it is a 24/7 commitment, especially when starting up, cutting prices to the bone doesn't help anyone, customers will pay that bit extra if you make service the priority, and the homebrew market is small with an oversupply of outlets to make good money, with just a few exceptions, are you sure Truman when you asked him if he was going to make enough money to cover the rent and other overheads he didn't give you a smile and a wink 

Anyone heard what the debtors are going to do, I really hope the ATO has been put in the picture .


----------



## Liam_snorkel (5/5/15)

no use suing someone if they're broke.


----------



## zeggie (5/5/15)

Seen hes deleted all his posts on Facebook but is posting overseas looking for customers....

Didnt even have the business knowledge to register a Pty Ltd. He really must be as stupid as he sounds. He's probably dodgy enough to transfer all assets out of his name when he came to the realization he had spent everyones money.

His "apologies" and "over his head" count for nothing if he doesnt taken ownership and try to resolve the issue.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/5/15)

True Liam, but they can at least put a bankruptcy notice on him if he doesn't apply himself, it costs about $500 to $600 dollars for the notice and all the other searches that has to be done. Reality is the debtors will not get that money back but at least they can have the satisfaction of making him bankrupt, as you can see in the posts on FB he intends to come back as if nothing has happened and it will be business as usual. 
As for the ATO he hasn't got anywhere to hide from them, that is if he comes back.


----------



## Yob (5/5/15)

I'd like know where he's getting the capital to start this import export venture..

More victims in the firing line it seems


----------



## zeggie (5/5/15)

ATO would definitely be looking into him. 1 or 2 hundred grand just doesnt disappear.


----------



## Yob (5/5/15)

I feel sorry for the wife and kids, trekking round the globe following his destruction and incompetence.


----------



## Goose (5/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If your going to make a success of a business it is a 24/7 commitment, especially when starting up, cutting prices to the bone doesn't help anyone,



Notwithstanding poor general management, this is what I reckon killed his business....


----------



## Yob (5/5/15)

tot..

The man has negative customer care factors, any business that has as much disregard for its clients as that fucker is bound to fail.

CBC failed because it stopped giving a shit about people, the arrogance and disdain he has shown for his clients is astonishing.


----------



## Goose (5/5/15)

seems clear from the demand CBC had they were onto something that could have had a recipe success,....a real shame it went pear shaped...

but fwiw leaving aside the emotional arguments, treatment of creditors, the failure in the business model (or lack of) as I see it were;

i) a prudent and conservative supplier requiring full payment on one side and on the other a customer that will not (and should not) pay within a period after receipt of goods, hence a misjudgement on the degree of working capital investment required and insufficient reserves to buffer
ii) no tangible assets which could be collateralised for a loan as credit facility for liquidity
iii) a failure to understand the underlying forex exposure risks and/or no will or means to hedge such exposure.

I'll go back to emotion ...damn pity..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/5/15)

Anyone would have to be either mad or both to not take into consideration the first 2 points mentioned, and if, has he has already shown himself to be willing to put his profits last through lack of a decent mark up then maybe his business plan (or lack of one) wasn't so clever after all. Unless his plan was built on deceit, someone has already mentioned that he was a bankrupt in the US over a $600 debt seems hard to believe that someone would go bankrupt over such a small amount, he probably figured next time he has to go bankrupt he will up the ante.
If he was serious, and it was such a recipe for success why did he not advertise for a cashed up business partner, why take off to America,where is the guy he was in partnership with has he left him holding the baby.

Yob were you being serious when you asked where he got his capital from to start his next venture!


----------



## fcmcg (5/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Anyone would have to be either mad or both to not take into consideration the first 2 points mentioned, and if, has he has already shown himself to be willing to put his profits last through lack of a decent mark up then maybe his business plan (or lack of one) wasn't so clever after all. Unless his plan was built on deceit, someone has already mentioned that he was a bankrupt in the US over a $600 debt seems hard to believe that someone would go bankrupt over such a small amount, he probably figured next time he has to go bankrupt he will up the ante.
> If he was serious, and it was such a recipe for success why did he not advertise for a cashed up business partner, why take off to America,where is the guy he was in partnership with has he left him holding the baby.
> 
> Yob were you being serious when you asked where he got his capital from to start his next venture!


I have been asked by the supplier , who has now been paid , to delete references to money that was owed.this has now been done . 
The supplier also said that it was heresy that Micah was a U.S. bankrupt.
I withdraw.


----------



## Yob (5/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yob were you being serious when you asked where he got his capital from to start his next venture!


a little yes, but I think we all know (or suspect) where is was gained


----------



## fcmcg (5/5/15)

Just listened to the podcast....
Not a shred of regret....
Micah has more turns than an outhouse rat


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/5/15)

Sort of sounded like

" Yeah well this happened, and then that happened, and after that some more things happened and I was in a spiral when that happened and then some more things happened."


----------



## Mardoo (5/5/15)

"I'm a fuckup" doesn't excuse ******* people over.


----------



## Camo6 (5/5/15)

I actually fell asleep listening to the podcast last night. Must've been the calm, level tone of voice that would probably have kept a polygrapher awake all night.


----------



## manticle (5/5/15)

He did no wrong. Everyone else's fault.


----------



## Yob (5/5/15)

^^^ sarcasm font missing ^^^

Just on case anyone misses the connotation


----------



## manticle (5/5/15)

I have listened to most of the podcast. Pretty much summed up by the following statement

'Running a business is really hard. There's a lot to do and it's hard.'

Same excuse my workplace has been getting from a large number of external contractors. Powder coating and getting a smooth finish is really hard, getting soundproofing apparatus, equipment and sundries to North Melbourne from Hallam is really hard, supplying a product you advertise being available on time is really hard and replying to politely phrased enquiring emails is damn near impossible.


----------



## Smokomark (5/5/15)

manticle said:


> He did no wrong. Everyone else's fault.


Good to see someone understands.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/5/15)

fergthebrewer said:


> What i said was, that a supplier Micah owed $600 to , said he was a bankrupt , in the US...


Dont worry ferg I checked first, I wouldn't want to print something that was not true.

http://www.bankruptreport.com/ca/napa/rees-micah


----------



## Yob (6/5/15)

there is >THIS< FB Page I found... 

I think the opening statement is just about as honest as you can get


----------



## mje1980 (6/5/15)

Haha


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/15)

Yob said:


> there is >THIS< FB Page I found...
> 
> I think the opening statement is just about as honest as you can get


Honesty is the best policy


----------



## malt and barley blues (6/5/15)

> Could be a few beers with the spit roast tomorrow.
> http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/05/fundraiser-for-core-brewing-casualties/


Did you go along to the fundraiser WEAL.


----------



## Ross (6/5/15)

I see the domain name is up for sale - $2995 to have one of the worst names in the industry - Good luck :lol:

http://www.hugedomains.com/domain_profile.cfm?d=corebrewingconcepts&e=com


----------



## zeggie (6/5/15)

I posted on his core brewing USA facebook page but hes either deleted it or banned me from it.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/5/15)

Didn't get to the fundraiser, I had a fishing comp on the Sunday and I was getting ready for that, will be going to the next one though, I am starting to believe he owes me money, the twat. 



Ross said:


> I see the domain name is up for sale - $2995 to have one of the worst names in the industry - Good luck :lol:
> 
> http://www.hugedomains.com/domain_profile.cfm?d=corebrewingconcepts&e=com


He wouldn't even be able to get anyone to take it even if he paid them.


----------



## Ross (6/5/15)

How about the gall of this!!!

http://www.corebrewingusa.com/


----------



## TheWiggman (6/5/15)

Staggering.

Their tanks are pressure rated to Australian standards apparently, the 'about us' section goes on about supplying to the Australian public, and there is other blurb discussing their presence in Australia. Yet it is a USA web site and has an American phone number.
And the site author doesn't know the difference between chose and choose, on the front page no less.
The 'News' section is suspiciously empty, especially considering there has been a lot of news about them of late...


----------



## Mardoo (6/5/15)

Yep. It's a direct port of his former Australian site. I know people will get sucked in, dammit.


----------



## Yob (6/5/15)

Hopefully a search will bring up other material to make folk wary


----------



## tavas (6/5/15)

Love this bit under About Us

"Some might think that it is easy to loose your way when things begin to trend upwards, but what i can say with absolute certainty is that those same values we started with in the garage are and will forever be the same values we will always run our business with, integrity, ethics, morals, and our pledge to always do what is right by our client."


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/5/15)

Copied from the about us page...cant quite say the last line rings true.

Who we are now seems like a lifetime ago in many respects as we are now installing full scale commercial breweries, and have done work for some of the biggest in the business such as Little Creatures, and Asahi, while we have also begun to work with some of the biggest and best suppliers in the beverage industry as a whole and are offering more now than ever before. Some might think that it is easy to loose your way when things begin to trend upwards, but what i can say with absolute certainty is that those same values we started with in the garage are and *will forever be the same values we will always run our business with, integrity, ethics, morals, and our pledge to always do what is right by our client.*


*edit - beaten to it by tavas*


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/5/15)

a WHois search shows this domain was registered in January -perhaps the plan to scarper of to the states was started way back then.

Domain Name: COREBREWINGUSA.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1895638345_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.godaddy.com
Registrar URL: http://www.godaddy.com
Update Date: 2015-01-13T17:42:35Z
Creation Date: 2015-01-13T17:42:35Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-01-13T17:42:35Z
Registrar: GoDaddy.com, LLC
Registrar IANA ID: 146
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.480-624-2505
Domain Status: clientTransferProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientTransferProhibited
Domain Status: clientUpdateProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientUpdateProhibited
Domain Status: clientRenewProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientRenewProhibited
Domain Status: clientDeleteProhibited http://www.icann.org/epp#clientDeleteProhibited
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: Gabriel Rees
Registrant Organization: 
Registrant Street: 1333 S. Northern Lights Blvd.
Registrant City: Coeur dAlene
Registrant State/Province: Idaho
Registrant Postal Code: 83814
Registrant Country: United States
Registrant Phone: +1.2086278364
Registrant Phone Ext:
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: Gabriel Rees
Admin Organization: 
Admin Street: 1333 S. Northern Lights Blvd.
Admin City: Coeur dAlene
Admin State/Province: Idaho
Admin Postal Code: 83814
Admin Country: United States
Admin Phone: +1.2086278364
Admin Phone Ext:
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext:
Admin Email: g.[email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: Gabriel Rees
Tech Organization: 
Tech Street: 1333 S. Northern Lights Blvd.
Tech City: Coeur dAlene
Tech State/Province: Idaho
Tech Postal Code: 83814
Tech Country: United States
Tech Phone: +1.2086278364
Tech Phone Ext:
Tech Fax: 
Tech Fax Ext:


----------



## spog (6/5/15)

Ross said:


> How about the gall of this!!!
> 
> http://www.corebrewingusa.com/


He's got more front than a shopping centre,was tempted to leave a message on the message us link..........


----------



## Yob (6/5/15)

Doesn't work, neither does report... The story does not end here.. Sadly 

Seriously, who, after all this, starts again with the same ******* name? 

My levels of astonishment reach new heights. 

A few phone calls tmoz me thinks, I can feel vendetta levels of thoughts seeping in.


----------



## manticle (6/5/15)

Interesting they use their association with asahi as a positive considering asahi have been behind the push to raise funds for breweries affected by dealing with Core.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (6/5/15)

If the address the domain is registered to is his new digs......it looks pretty cosy.

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1333-S-Northern-Lights-Blvd-Coeur-D-Alene-ID-83814/2132847819_zpid/


----------



## GalBrew (6/5/15)

I'm not sure I'd be using the 'work' done for Asahi as an example.


----------



## sponge (6/5/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> If the address the domain is registered to is his new digs......it looks pretty cosy.
> 
> http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1333-S-Northern-Lights-Blvd-Coeur-D-Alene-ID-83814/2132847819_zpid/


You could fit a brewery in there..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/5/15)

That is his brother Gabriel's address Grumpy, he lives in Idaho looks like the plot was hatched long ago to run the scam, the domain name was registered by his brother 13-1-15, but it does show what a stupid ******* piece of shit he is, to use the same or similar name so anyone can quickly find out about his past here in Australia.
The creditors have got to do something if they haven't already, I would love to do something but it isn't to me he owes any money,so I can't raise any issues with ASIC, it certainly looks more like it was planned to take whatever he could and **** off. It will catch up with him I am sure as long as the creditors here take some action.


----------



## kevo (6/5/15)

Has anyone seen word about this filtering into US forums?


----------



## spog (6/5/15)

Going by what has been said here I'm staggered by what's been done by this bloke !


----------



## Yob (6/5/15)

.. reach out now, all forums, all sorts of avenues,

can we make a beer for untapped? Micah Rees - Bad Taste? that sort of thing.. the guy is using the internet..

we ARE the internet..

AHA, HBT, TBN, etc.. ******* twitter.. Ive got a couple of avenues to make sure the name gets about.. how about all of us take a degree of attack and make it impossible for his name to come up on the interwebs?

Im keen..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/15)

https://www.hidemyass.com/


----------



## barls (6/5/15)

posted on the bn
http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32606


----------



## fcmcg (6/5/15)

Our background comes from the wine industry in Napa Valley California working as a builder and eventually electrician, quality was never an option for us and we have taken that same mentality when designing and building this system.


"Quality was never an option for us"

Yep...

I was contacted by the supplier who was owed the $600 , alluded to , in a previous post , asking that I withdraw the comments as the money owing has now been paid by Core brewing Aust . I hereby withdraw all references to $600 and any reference to an alledged previous bankruptcy in the US


----------



## fcmcg (6/5/15)

Liar Liar , Pants on Fire
"We have developed a line of pilot breweries which have been installed in breweries such as Little Creatures, and Temple Brewing. "
Straight from his web site 

He ripped temple off , the MUPPET


----------



## eMPTy (6/5/15)

I just shot an email through to James at Basic Brewing Radio in the states with some links.


----------



## Yob (7/5/15)

and on the AHA Forum

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/forum/index.php?topic=23089.msg295003#msg295003


----------



## Yob (7/5/15)

HBT

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?p=6867391#post6867391


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/5/15)

manticle said:


> Interesting they use their association with asahi as a positive considering asahi have been behind the push to raise funds for breweries affected by dealing with Core.


Also putting down any other micro breweries in Australia as referees, just shows yet again how sharp his business sense is, the twat.
I also wonder if a bankruptcy finding here is reciprocal in the US ?


----------



## doon (12/5/15)

He seems to be having a grand old time in america spending everyones money. Look up his name on facebook some lovely holiday shots on there


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/5/15)

This thread should be renamed Micah Dylan Rees, anyone wanting to look up information on him would come across this thread then, as for his business credentials, should these have been checked, it would have shown that a bankruptcy notice was filed against him in 2010 in Santa Rosa California with multiple creditors.
As for the creditors here in Australia at least they have taken appropriate action thank goodness.


----------



## Yob (27/5/15)

he has a new website up under construction.. I just sent 5 messages to flood his inbox and make him feel good.






Comments can also be left >HERE<


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/5/15)

Yob said:


> he has a new website up under construction.. I just sent 5 messages to flood his inbox and make him feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 5


----------



## jimmy_jangles (27/5/15)

should have some sort of beer festival, charge entry and profits go to those who lost money from this scumbag....make it in newcastle too....please? ok so i just want to go to another beer fest


----------



## mckenry (27/5/15)

Yob said:


> he has a new website up under construction.. I just sent 5 messages to flood his inbox and make him feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its no longer under construction. Its full blown.
http://www.corebrewingusa.com/


----------



## mckenry (27/5/15)

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 208-627-8364




















We have developed a line of pilot breweries which have been installed in breweries such as Little Creatures, and Temple Brewing. The system ranges in size from 34 litre to 280 litre and focuses on replication on a small scale to build recipes for commercial breweries to be released to the public, the entire pilot brewery is custom built and comes with all certifications.
We also build custom nano breweries or pub breweries for smaller operations who want to have a range of beer on tap but don’t want to go full production, these systems have the controls and stands custom designed and made in Australia. Lastly we install full commercial breweries for new and upgrading brewers which range from 1000 litres to 5000 litres, with our crew of designers and engineers you can rest assured your brewery will be done right the first time and provide endless amounts of perfection for your patrons.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/5/15)

mckenry said:


> Its no longer under construction. Its full blown.
> http://www.corebrewingusa.com/


That just goes back to his Australian site, if he does start up again it will end in tears for his customers, and as it is in the hands of the police here I just hope they can get him back to face the music, if not I would imagine they will feel his collar if he tries to re-enter the country.


----------



## mckenry (27/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> That just goes back to his Australian site, if he does start up again it will end in tears for his customers, and as it is in the hands of the police here I just hope they can get him back to face the music, if not I would imagine they will feel his collar if he tries to re-enter the country.


I dont think its his australian site - i never saw it anyway - but this has an American phone number.

Maybe thats all that has changed?
I saw this site linked on facebook by an unhappy ex-customer saying "here we go again".


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/5/15)

I think all that was set up a long time ago, the link that Yob put in, the blog entries were 2013, he probably would have had grand ideas about setting up in the large American market but the thing is he has got to come to the realisation that he cannot run a business, he even got into strife with his electrical contracting company.


----------



## BottloBill (27/5/15)

It came up in a recent feed on FB post by Australian Brew News. I thought it may give more info on what's unfolding here on home soil, turns out to be a direct link to his ongoing plight to take down unsuspecting Americans


----------



## earle (27/5/15)

mckenry said:


> Its no longer under construction. Its full blown.
> http://www.corebrewingusa.com/


Deleted, too slow


----------



## Yob (27/5/15)

earle said:


> Deleted, too slow


Still there for me on the phone


----------



## barls (27/5/15)

same for me


----------



## Mardoo (27/5/15)

It's just a direct port of his former Aussie site. It's been like that since at least March, when I first stumbled on it, puffed up malarky, stupid mistakes and all.


----------



## booargy (27/5/15)

His advertising blurbs made me think he was a dickhead. no way I would have purchased anything from him. The fact he was a fuckup stood out like dogs balls.


----------



## goomboogo (27/5/15)

He's not the sort of person you'd go into a workplace lotto syndicate with.


----------



## earle (27/5/15)

Yob said:


> Still there for me on the phone


I meant my comment.


----------



## Yob (28/5/15)




----------



## DU99 (28/5/15)

email address [email protected]


----------



## sinkas (28/5/15)

Don't know why I bothered,
but I listened to the podcast,
I cant believe how long it went on for, the pain, could have all been summarised by " " yeeeeeh-Naaaaaah"


----------



## Mardoo (29/5/15)

Wait a minute, is that Micah Rees?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (2/6/15)

How's this then? http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/dandenong-south/miscellaneous-goods/store-closing-down-sale/1080298072

Hopefully selling to pay for debts, not plane tickets.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/6/15)

I doubt the items even exist, he's already skipped the country.


----------



## DU99 (2/6/15)

Could be staff trying to sell it under his name.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/6/15)

Either way, it has his email address as the contact. Will probably ask for money via paypal and do the ol' houdini.


----------



## sponge (2/6/15)

BB on conicals? h34r:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/6/15)

> BB on conicals? h34r:


Bulk buy of 2??

I am reading it as 2 * 54l conicals....or could it be 54 * 2l conicals

There is also a Facebook group called TREW BREW - that was selling bits and pieces like this on behalf of Micah a little while back when this soap opera started getting dramatic.


----------



## sponge (2/6/15)

Part of the reason for the flame suit..

I also read it as 2 of.


----------



## Yob (2/6/15)

Mr. No-Tip said:


> How's this then? http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/dandenong-south/miscellaneous-goods/store-closing-down-sale/1080298072
> Hopefully selling to pay for debts, not plane tickets.


Dunno if it's just me but that link did nasty things to my phone browser...


----------



## pist (2/6/15)

I can't believe no one has thought to get ACA in on shaming this bloke.
They thrive on shit like this.

On a serious note, what he has done is fucked up. I hope everyone gets some $$ back


----------



## sponge (2/6/15)

Yob said:


> Dunno if it's just me but that link did nasty things to my phone browser...


Works fine for me yob?


----------



## BrutusB (3/6/15)

Did anyone get the full list?


----------



## panzerd18 (3/6/15)

Make sure you pay in cash only once the goods are in your hand.


----------



## eMPTy (5/6/15)

Interesting...

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/dandenong-south/miscellaneous-goods/store-closing-down-sale/1080298072?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=LF-goods&mpch=ads


----------



## spog (5/6/15)

Bargains to be had for sure,would be interesting to see the prices on the full list but as it requires Facebook sign in and I'm not on f/ face and don't know my Google pass word I won't bother.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/15)

Maybe you should send him a message on Gumtree like a was ok I did  thinking of doing


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/6/15)

Could be a wind up for our benefit, how can a business go broke and then appoint yourself as liquidator, and why does he always talk in plural, apparently his partner broke away some years ago though that doesn't let him off the hook as his name is still down as Business Partner.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/6/15)

Just checked the ASIC register company is still registered and not been cancelled by ASIC. 












Business Name Summary















Business name:

CORE BREWING CONCEPTS

Status:

Registered

Registration date:

26/04/2012

Renewal date:

27/04/2015

Cancelled date:



Cancellation under review:



 Address for service of documents:

31 Mermaid Gr Lyndhurst VIC 3975

Principal place of business:

Lyndhurst VIC 3975

Holder(s) details:

Holder Name: REES MICAH, WILKINSON STEWART




Holder Type: Partnership



ABN: (External Link)





Debtor representative(s):


not applicable







Notified successor(s):


not applicable







Regulator:

Australian Securities and Investments Commission











Former State/Territory registration details



Former identifier:

B2463875N

Former State/Territory:

VIC


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/6/15)

Hasn't been renewed though


----------



## DU99 (6/6/15)

linkedin


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/6/15)

Hasn't been renewed, but must be a certain time frame for renewal, as ASIC say the name Core Brewing Concepts is not available.


----------



## bconnery (18/8/15)

For some reason I opened the website...
The news section still has standard blurb text from the WordPress framework he's used for the site. 
One of the praise from customers is from the CEO of the company that built said framework. 
There's parts of the site that are basically unreadable because of the combinations of font and images. 

No, not dodgy at all. 

Edit: The tags! "Another tag" "No tag" "great tag"
The person who created and put in the site content really really has no idea at all


----------



## bconnery (18/8/15)

The site allows comments on articles. They do need to be moderated though apparently.


----------



## tugger (16/9/15)

I saw this on Facebook today. 
http://craftypint.com/news/1087/The_Old_Dog_s_New_Tricks


----------



## Mardoo (16/9/15)

Wonder where that container was? Really says something about Mr. Rees, knowingly leaving behind a container of someone's equipment so he could wash his hands of it all more quickly. Zero intention to make right on any of it. Total loser.


----------



## manticle (16/9/15)

tugger said:


> I saw this on Facebook today.
> http://craftypint.com/news/1087/The_Old_Dog_s_New_Tricks



Great news for the guys at the Winston (still copped a beating but recovering well) and for me, since that's the closest I have to a local.


----------



## Yob (31/10/15)

I notice that scumbags website is a graveyard.. 

I wonder if he's abandoned corebrewingusa and is using a new trading name.


----------



## Barge (1/11/15)

Hmmm... I wonder who...

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301779604503?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

I cannot find anything new about this jerk anywhere online, we seem to have shut him down under Core Brewing Concepts US

The web addie he had going is just a mess of broken shit.. I expect he's finally just given up on CBC and is now doing same shit under a different name... I'll have to dig deeper and continue the campaign


----------



## Diesel80 (30/11/15)

My googlefoo is strong. Is there a summary as to why this guy is a jerk? Will take me all week to find read 23 pages.


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/15)

He took deposits on commercial brewing equipment from up and coming and established brewers and then skipped the country.


----------



## Diesel80 (30/11/15)

Mardoo said:


> He took deposits on commercial brewing equipment from up and coming and established brewers and then skipped the country.


Thanks for the summary. No wonder it has struck a nerve with some!
Def jerk.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

*Half a kilo of free hops to the first person to find what he's trading under now.

*if trading under is still brewing related.


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/15)

Micah Rees
Oz biz: Core Brewing Concepts
US biz (last known location): Core Brewing USA

The phone number for the US website went to a Verizon mobile phone registered at his brothers address in northern Idaho. 

I think he is still on LinkedIn. He says he has a background in California in the wine and solar industries.

https://www.brewsnews.com.au/2015/05/episode-51-micah-rees-core-brewing-concepts/


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

Mardoo said:


> Micah Rees
> 
> US biz (last known location): Core Brewing USA


That's the point Mardoo, he's gone to ground and CBCusa has been abandoned.. Im trying to chase down where he went...

I can only *hope that Im partly responsible for some terrible times for the prick, A but of relentless forum posting for awareness, a very revealing facebook page (only lasted a few weeks before I was asked for ID and it was shut down) etc, etc,

Quite frankly, I'd like to hound the bastard a bit more, it gives me great pleasure to think of him squirming knowing his name is mud worldwide.

*ed hope not hops


----------



## Mardoo (30/11/15)

Absolutely. The info was to give D80 somewhere to start. I'd love to send a few more informational letters to Mr. Rees' potential associates. (Didn't see your offer before I posted.)


----------



## NealK (30/11/15)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_ae2TlUfuVc/VDeiVSCqjnI/AAAAAAAAAe0/Os9_Q_dBOzI/s1600/IMG_3007.JPG

Hey Yob, would a photo of him help?
I found it on the Bayside Brewers website. He is afaik in no way associated with them and is only in the photos because he attended the competition last year.


----------



## Yob (30/11/15)

I've got some photos from when I did that Facebook account, 

Cheers though


----------



## Old_Bob (30/11/15)

According to ASIC, he has still got a registered business name of Greentech Solutions, that was renewed on 18 June 2014

https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/RegistrySearch/faces/landing/bySearchId.jspx?searchId=150962762&searchIdType=BUSN&_adf.ctrl-state=ptthkrvzc_4


----------



## Diesel80 (30/11/15)

There is also a Youtube account:
Green Brain

which posted a video of Core Brewing Systems advertising their "awesomeness". There is also one comment on that vid, basically him being attacked by someone who is onto him. This made me LOL. He is obviously getting hunted down.

Cheers,
D80

Edit: Yob, maybe could send him a xmas card? If this is current
Edit 2: He is now the President of Valley Electric apparently. Here
Edit 3: timing doesn't fit: that business was from 2010, before all this blew up.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/11/15)

Valley Electric his solar business went tits up before he came over here, last I heard the fraud squad were investigating in Victoria for the deposits which were lost, easy way to make money if you haven't got a conscience. 
Should serve as a warning to anyone who is going to hand over large amounts of cash, CHECK WHO YOUR DEALING WITH FIRST.


----------



## spog (30/11/15)

CBC hmm, I worked for a company that had Concepts in their business name.
Yep I got shafted.

O T by the way.


----------



## Private_eye (9/6/16)

Hi everyone. I have information if you're still looking for this dickhead??!!

He has started another business... It's called Greentech Solutions and he's conveniently changed his name to Mike but one call and you'll know that's him!! 

http://www.greentechsolutions.com.au/home

His Facebook page even has a map to his actual home address, you know the house he bought with all of your stolen money and put in his wife's name so you can't get it!!! 

I know people personally affected by this. Here's hoping his knee caps are insured


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/16)

He's got a contact us page, just let him know we are on to him.


----------



## Yob (9/6/16)

Private_eye said:


> Hi everyone. I have information if you're still looking for this dickhead??!!
> 
> He has started another business... It's called Greentech Solutions and he's conveniently changed his name to Mike but one call and you'll know that's him!!
> 
> ...



http://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?abn=41280828456

spot on, well done B)


----------



## WarmerBeer (9/6/16)

Yup, pretty hard to hide when an entire internet forum is baying for your blood...


----------



## fraser_john (10/6/16)

LOL well, that did not take long the contact page won't load


----------



## Parks (10/6/16)

You guys are epic detectives :blink:

He's always been registered as Greentech solutions. That was his business before Core Brewing Concepts. Core Brewing Concepts is just a trading name for Greentech Solutions.

http://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?SearchText=41+280+828+456

You haven't found him, he's still gone.


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/16)

I managed to get an email through saying that AHB members know where he is.
Obviously he read it.


----------



## Parks (10/6/16)

Hrmz,

I guess I stand corrected. This facebook page suggests he's (or someone else is) starting that business back up:

https://www.facebook.com/grntchsolutions/timeline


----------



## Parks (10/6/16)

(Please note I was influence by the fact the Greentech website looks like something I would have made in the late 90's)


----------



## Parks (10/6/16)

Google is a bitch Mike!

```
Greentech Solutions - Contact www.greentechsolutions.com.au/contact
Greentech Solutions - Contact - ... Contact Information. Phone: 0403566457. Email: [email protected] Hours of Operation. Mon-Fri: Available for ...
```


----------



## Yob (10/6/16)

Iiii got a response from him through the Web page.. Half a page of selling me the lord.. Quote a comical response actually...


----------



## Bridges (10/6/16)

Seems that comments work on his facebook page. I copied this comment direct from it. Wonder how long it'll stay there.

Roy B Cheeny Are you the same Micah Rees that ripped off a whole heap of people? Took orders and money for brewing equipment that you never delivered then fled the country. Destroying peoples lives and dreams? I'd like to know if I can trust Greentech not to rip me off.


Like · Reply · Just now


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/6/16)

I don't understand the attitude of starting a businesses after catastrophic failure. Mike if you're reading this, get a job and try to fade into the background. Operating a business is clearly not within your skill set.


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/6/16)

Yob said:


> Iiii got a response from him through the Web page.. Half a page of selling me the lord.. Quote a comical response actually...


Well come on, share the love


----------



## Yob (10/6/16)

Hi Ozzie,

I'm going to simply say i wish you nothing but blessings from our heavenly father, you might know him as Jesus Christ, Brother he is very real and his love for his children is very real, you don't have to carry around that hate and anger you allow yourself to be weighed down with. Regardless of how you may have been treated by those closest to you, or what you have grown up with taking on burdens that are not your own, and feeling like you alone have to carry the weight of the world on your shoulders, i can tell you the father wants to take that burden from you and allow you to know true peace, a peace you have been longing for in the depths of your being as long as you can remember. You may not have been treated right growing up, but our heavenly father isn't like the people we grow up with, he is the fulfillment you know is missing at the center of your soul, the emptiness you continually try and fill with empty things.

I love you as a brother and hold no ill will to you, but Jesus loves you as a son, accept it brother, it is a free gift.


----------



## sp0rk (10/6/16)

Yob said:



> Hi Ozzie,
> 
> I'm going to simply say i wish you nothing but blessings from our heavenly father, you might know him as Jesus Christ, Brother he is very real and his love for his children is very real, you don't have to carry around that hate and anger you allow yourself to be weighed down with. Regardless of how you may have been treated by those closest to you, or what you have grown up with taking on burdens that are not your own, and feeling like you alone have to carry the weight of the world on your shoulders, i can tell you the father wants to take that burden from you and allow you to know true peace, a peace you have been longing for in the depths of your being as long as you can remember. You may not have been treated right growing up, but our heavenly father isn't like the people we grow up with, he is the fulfillment you know is missing at the center of your soul, the emptiness you continually try and fill with empty things.
> 
> I love you as a brother and hold no ill will to you, but Jesus loves you as a son, accept it brother, it is a free gift.


In other words "lol fuk u brah"


----------



## Liam_snorkel (10/6/16)

haha what the F


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/6/16)

So he's not really a failed businessman who has no idea, he's just a straight out conman. Nice!
Spam the shiit out of him I say!


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/6/16)

Yob said:


> Hi Ozzie,
> 
> I'm going to simply say i wish you nothing but blessings from our heavenly father, you might know him as Jesus Christ, Brother he is very real and his love for his children is very real, you don't have to carry around that hate and anger you allow yourself to be weighed down with. Regardless of how you may have been treated by those closest to you, or what you have grown up with taking on burdens that are not your own, and feeling like you alone have to carry the weight of the world on your shoulders, i can tell you the father wants to take that burden from you and allow you to know true peace, a peace you have been longing for in the depths of your being as long as you can remember. You may not have been treated right growing up, but our heavenly father isn't like the people we grow up with, he is the fulfillment you know is missing at the center of your soul, the emptiness you continually try and fill with empty things.
> 
> I love you as a brother and hold no ill will to you, but Jesus loves you as a son, accept it brother, it is a free gift.


Well that's better than I imagined!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/16)

Yob said:


> Hi Ozzie,
> 
> I'm going to simply say i wish you nothing but blessings from our heavenly father, you might know him as Jesus Christ, Brother he is very real and his love for his children is very real, you don't have to carry around that hate and anger you allow yourself to be weighed down with. Regardless of how you may have been treated by those closest to you, or what you have grown up with taking on burdens that are not your own, and feeling like you alone have to carry the weight of the world on your shoulders, i can tell you the father wants to take that burden from you and allow you to know true peace, a peace you have been longing for in the depths of your being as long as you can remember. You may not have been treated right growing up, but our heavenly father isn't like the people we grow up with, he is the fulfillment you know is missing at the center of your soul, the emptiness you continually try and fill with empty things.
> 
> I love you as a brother and hold no ill will to you, but Jesus loves you as a son, accept it brother, it is a free gift.


WTF did I just read.....


----------



## SimoB (10/6/16)

Yob said:


> Hi Ozzie,
> 
> I'm going to simply say i wish you nothing but blessings from our heavenly father, you might know him as Jesus Christ, Brother he is very real and his love for his children is very real, you don't have to carry around that hate and anger you allow yourself to be weighed down with. Regardless of how you may have been treated by those closest to you, or what you have grown up with taking on burdens that are not your own, and feeling like you alone have to carry the weight of the world on your shoulders, i can tell you the father wants to take that burden from you and allow you to know true peace, a peace you have been longing for in the depths of your being as long as you can remember. You may not have been treated right growing up, but our heavenly father isn't like the people we grow up with, he is the fulfillment you know is missing at the center of your soul, the emptiness you continually try and fill with empty things.
> 
> I love you as a brother and hold no ill will to you, but Jesus loves you as a son, accept it brother, it is a free gift.


this is a very strange.


----------



## Bridges (10/6/16)

So is our father paying back the people he ripped off last time around?


----------



## Parks (10/6/16)

Bridges said:


> So is our father paying back the people he ripped off last time around?


Only if you pray really hard.


----------



## Yob (10/6/16)

apparently exodus 20:15 means **** all


----------



## WarmerBeer (10/6/16)

Yob said:


> ...you don't have to carry around that hate and anger you allow yourself to be weighed down with...





Yob said:


> apparently exodus 20:15 means **** all


Shiiiit, man, can't you read? You don't need to carry around all that hate and anger.


----------



## earle (10/6/16)

Parks said:


> Only if you pray really hard.


And get down on your knees ....


----------



## Bridges (10/6/16)

Yob said:


> apparently exodus 20:15 means **** all


Like all god botherers of any flavour you only believe the bits you want.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/16)

Maybe someone should email God and ask if he knows where he is


----------



## sponge (10/6/16)

That reply from Senor Brother Rees just made my day.

What a twat.


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/6/16)

He found god..... AHB found him...


----------



## pcmfisher (10/6/16)

You'd struggle with a decent reply to that one...


----------



## sponge (10/6/16)

Our Pasta, who “Arghh” in heaven, Swallowed be thy shame. Thy Midgit come. Thy Sauce be yum, On top some grated Parmesan. Give us this day our garlic bread. And give us our cutlasses, As we swashbuckle, splice the main-brace and cuss. And lead us into temptation, But deliver us some Pizza. For thine are Meatballs, and the beer, and the strippers, for ever and ever. RAmen.


----------



## fraser_john (10/6/16)

Parks said:


> Google is a bitch Mike!
> 
> Greentech Solutions - Contact www.greentechsolutions.com.au/contact
> Greentech Solutions - Contact - ... Contact Information. Phone: 0403566457. Email: [email protected] Hours of Operation. Mon-Fri: Available for ...


LOL anyone thought of creating an iSelect insurance quote request using this mobile number, email and name?


----------



## Parks (10/6/16)

Get him on a gym membership list and then he'll know about it


----------



## bradsbrew (10/6/16)

Parks said:


> Get him on a gym membership list and then he'll know about it


I wonder if he would like a coles voucher? might just do the "survey"


----------



## Mardoo (10/6/16)

I reckon a registration to a gay dating site would give him plenty of men to turn around for Jesus.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/6/16)

and pornhub


----------



## GibboQLD (10/6/16)

I was once warned that if buying from Alibaba/Aliexpress, to use a disposable email address & phone number unless you want every vendor in China trying to contact you 24/7.

Not that I condone such behaviour at all, but there would be a hilarious irony if his contact details got into the wrong hands...


----------



## Mardoo (10/6/16)

Dildos!!!


----------



## Danwood (10/6/16)

The lord moves in mysterious ways.

Crooked, evasive, deceptive, shady ways.

I bet Cardinal Pell and Mic are besties....


----------



## TheWiggman (10/6/16)

Facebook page is down, stage 1 complete.


----------



## earle (10/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> Dildos!!!


Gusset


----------



## Yob (10/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Facebook page is down, stage 1 complete.


He he..


----------



## Exile (11/6/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Facebook page is down, stage 1 complete.


Looks like its back up

lol at the review


----------



## GibboQLD (11/6/16)

Looks like the website has been updated now?


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/16)

Who the **** is Yahweh? Is that something to do with the Cthulthu?

Hang on I get it.

It's like Eywa...however in this case Eywa is coming to get you kernt :lol: :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F77AYanoGE


----------



## manticle (11/6/16)

****.

First step of atonement is acknowledgement and repentance fuckface.

What a nonce.
Hope he burns in a non existent hell of his own choosing.


----------



## MartinOC (11/6/16)

I guess Micah doesn't realise that Marcellus will catch up with him:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UJGjEKC1GI


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/16)

Exile said:


> Looks like its back up
> 
> lol at the review


Could you post an image? I don't use NSA / Centrelink are watching youBook.


----------



## bjbear77 (11/6/16)

GibboQLD said:


> Looks like the website has been updated now?


Yahweh is an early Hebrew word for God. Jews don't acknowledge that Jesus was the son of God. 

Proof that he's still a fraud.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/16)

$10 says that he is probably living very comforatably

...But looking over his shoulder every few days


----------



## Exile (11/6/16)

Mike


----------



## Camo6 (11/6/16)




----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/6/16)

I feel even less sorry for him now than before. Oddball.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (11/6/16)

A question for those that were affected by this guy, or knows those that were...

Was he ever charged? are the boys in blue after him?

If he was perhaps someone in the know could/should pass on those contact deals to them...


----------



## Private_eye (14/6/16)

Before his pages closed down he actually had his home address listed on there! Dumb. Anyway for those interested it's this place. Sure he used Your money to buy it 

https://m.realestate.com.au/sold/property-house-vic-langwarrin-117635231


----------



## Private_eye (14/6/16)

And his personal Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/micah.rees.1/posts/286729308335687


----------



## LorriSanga (14/6/16)

Crap version...all I could find.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgF9VTXITco


----------



## Private_eye (14/6/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> A question for those that were affected by this guy, or knows those that were...
> 
> Was he ever charged? are the boys in blue after him?
> 
> If he was perhaps someone in the know could/should pass on those contact deals to them...


----------



## Private_eye (14/6/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> A question for those that were affected by this guy, or knows those that were...
> 
> Was he ever charged? are the boys in blue after him?
> 
> If he was perhaps someone in the know could/should pass on those contact deals to them...


I'd like to know this too


----------



## Yob (14/6/16)

Pretty sure he fled before that happened 

The dog..


----------



## Private_eye (14/6/16)

Yob said:


> Pretty sure he fled before that happened
> 
> The dog..


He still lives here in Melbourne. He never went anywhere other than a trip overseas. He is running a new business now from langwarrin


----------



## michaeld16 (14/6/16)

Private_eye said:


> Before his pages closed down he actually had his home address listed on there! Dumb. Anyway for those interested it's this place. Sure he used Your money to buy it
> 
> https://m.realestate.com.au/sold/property-house-vic-langwarrin-117635231


Not a bad crib. The business off ripping decent folk off must pay alright.


----------



## MartinOC (14/6/16)

Perhaps if a few turn-up with tools with an offer to "help-out" in his new business (hmmm....pickaxes minus the head, chainsaws etc..) he might consider an act of retribution is in order?

Then again, I can't see this prick even acknowledging that he's done wrong in the first place.


----------



## tugger (14/6/16)

The plot thickens.


----------



## goomboogo (15/6/16)

Private_eye said:


> And his personal Facebook page
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/micah.rees.1/posts/286729308335687


Now he wants everyone to carry firearms. If he stopped to think for one second he may realise such a situation may not work out well for him. Logic is not his strong point considering he uses a specific case of rape to wonder whether women carrying guns would prevent rape. The case he cites involved a woman being sexually assaulted whilst unconscious.


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/16)

There are quite a few Micah Rees out in the world, guys. I was surprised how many when I was doing some research on the troll in question. Under 20 or so, but I'm 99% sure that one isn't our special chum.


----------



## Yob (15/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> There are quite a few Micah Rees out in the world, guys. I was surprised how many when I was doing some research on the troll in question. Under 20 or so, but I'm 99% sure that one isn't our special chum.


Yeah it is, if you look through into his friends, Angela Rees, langwarin, photo of his head with her and his unfortunate children


----------



## Mardoo (15/6/16)

I stand corrected. Perhaps it was too much for me to believe he could be (at least) two completely different kinds of fuckwit at the same time.


----------



## Yob (15/6/16)

Though appear not


----------



## goomboogo (15/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> I stand corrected. Perhaps it was too much for me to believe he could be (at least) two completely different kinds of fuckwit at the same time.


He is multi-skilled at fuckwittery. What is the estimate of the amount he has taken from people? The early stories had the number pushing $100 000. The worst thing about the guy is that he took deposits whilst knowing he wasn't going to deliver the product.


----------



## GibboQLD (15/6/16)

Mardoo said:


> There are quite a few Micah Rees out in the world, guys. I was surprised how many when I was doing some research on the troll in question. Under 20 or so, but I'm 99% sure that one isn't our special chum.





Yob said:


> Yeah it is, if you look through into his friends, Angela Rees, langwarin, photo of his head with her and his unfortunate children


Plenty of other commonalities too -- his FB cover photo is the same as his LinkedIn (which is quite the read, quoted below for your enjoyment), brother Gabe on his friends list, blah blah.



> Summary
> I am a dedicated sales professional with a proven track record of closing the sale. This success can be attributed to *my ability to establish relationships with clients that is built on trust and ethical sales*, not “over selling” just to get the sale.
> 
> There are many sales people who can push a sale through with the hard sell, I am different. I am able to leverage my diverse sales and entrepreneurial experience to ensure there is a sales outcome that *allows clients to come back time and time again*. Together with my trades experience, it is the perfect platform to ensure I understand the client’s requirements, ask the right questions to develop the best solution and then deliver on time and on budget
> ...


----------



## Private_eye (15/6/16)

Yep I'm not called private_eye for no reason. I know it's him. Would love to know what actually happened to him. Seems he got off Scot-free?


----------



## spog (15/6/16)

Sadly someone else is going get burnt....


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (14/11/16)

Clearing out some magnets from failed businesses...


----------



## yum beer (14/11/16)

I found one of his magnets on the weekend when cleaning out the man cave, stuck to the side of a dead fridge....very apt I thought.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/11/16)

CBA failed, oh no........


----------



## mofox1 (14/11/16)

Any updates on what said fuckwit is up to these days?


----------



## Yob (15/11/16)

On his knees...


----------



## Mardoo (15/11/16)

Apparently supporting Donald Trump.  One shyster to another...


----------



## zeggie (15/11/16)

Surely he isn't still running a business? If he was trading when insolvent, has a house and equity, running a new business, surely one of the creditors would be chasing him personally?


----------



## Mardoo (15/11/16)

Hard to tell. Just look up Micah Rees if you're on FB. He's the one with Braveheart as the avatar. Which noble scotsman would gut him for the association.


----------



## Stouter (15/11/16)

I've known more than a couple of 'people' like this.
After emails, phone conversations or face to face talks, they will always justify their actions in their own minds and convince themselves that this is normal and acceptable behaviour. Many of the tell tale traits of a Sociopath begin to emerge once you have longer conversations and more dealings or contact with them.
I refer to them as Failure Sociopaths, because even Sociopaths can be successful (but ruthless) businessmen and still not ruin others lives.
It doesn't matter how you talk to them, try to make them see the error in their ways, or even threaten them. They tend to roll from one disaster in life to another, which they will freely tell you is always the fault of everyone else but them. No matter how hard they try to achieve their grand dellusion, they always manage to **** it up, **** up other peoples lives along the way, and repeat the process over again.

Have faith that eventually they will cross paths with someone who either has the right criminal connections and will sort it out, or is so lacking in conscience that he himself may be considered a Psychopath.


----------

